# [AGGIRATO] Java Enterprise Edition

## alecunsolo

Scusate la domanda banale, ma come faccio a installare JEE? Ho cercato un po' un giro ma non sono riuscito a venirne a capo

In portage c'è solo la versione vecchia (1.3.1) mentre io volevo installare l'ultima (quella con gli EJB 3). Ho dato un'occhiata ai vari overlay "ufficiali", ma non ho trovato niente di utile, allora ho provato a scaricare direttamente il binario dal sito sun ma quando provo a installarla mi da il seguente errore (sia come root che come utente normale):

```

ale@ale-laptop ~ $ Downloads/java_ee_sdk-5_04-linux-nojdk.bin  

Checking available disk space...

Checking Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment...

Extracting Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment files...

Extracting installation files...

Launching Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment...

Attach to native process failed

Deleting temporary files...

```

La versione di java che uso è l'ultima stabile in portage (java version "1.6.0_05")

Qualche idea?

AleLast edited by alecunsolo on Thu Apr 03, 2008 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *alecunsolo wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda banale, ma come faccio a installare JEE? Ho cercato un po' un giro ma non sono riuscito a venirne a capo
> 
> In portage c'è solo la versione vecchia (1.3.1) mentre io volevo installare l'ultima (quella con gli EJB 3). Ho dato un'occhiata ai vari overlay "ufficiali", ma non ho trovato niente di utile, allora ho provato a scaricare direttamente il binario dal sito sun ma quando provo a installarla mi da il seguente errore (sia come root che come utente normale):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hai provato installandola cosi   

```
   ./java_ee_sdk-5_04-linux-nojdk.bin -javahome java_install_dir
```

----------

## alecunsolo

Si già provato a passargli la javahome, ma il risultato è sempre identico   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *alecunsolo wrote:*   

> Si già provato a passargli la javahome, ma il risultato è sempre identico  

 

hai un sistema ha 32 o 64 bit?  hai provato a rimuovere tutto ciò che riguarda la jdk SE, reinstallarla e dopo riprovare con l'installazione della j2ee ???

Comunque sul forum della Sun c'è qualcosa in merito. Dacci un occhio, in quanto è un problema loro non di Gentoo.

ciauz

----------

## alecunsolo

Ho un'architettura a 32bit.

Immaginavo che il problema sia di Sun (ci ho dato un'occhiata) ma prima volevo giocare "in casa"   :Smile: 

Comunque sia ora sono a lavoro e non ho possibilità di fare prove. Appena posso provo a disistallare la jdk ed ant (che sono gli unici ebuild inerenti java che ho installato con portage) e ci riprovo.

Ale

PS per la cronaca, il problema ce l'ho anche con la versione della j2ee con l'sdk, quindi mi viene il sospetto che l'esegiubile non gradisca la jre

----------

## djinnZ

infatti ne ha una versione sua e mi pare pure path differenti, lo so perchè è una delle tante incompatibilità dello schifo di software che mi impone il governo imbecille (entratel&C). Ti conviene farti un ebuild ad hoc per il pacchetto e per la virtual jdk/jre o avrai forti complicazioni al primo aggiornamento IMHO.

----------

## alecunsolo

Ci ho rinunciato.

Ho installato a mano eclipse (versione j2ee) e jboss con i plugin. Le librerie che mi servivano le ho prese da là.

Ale

----------

